# VERY slow page loading???



## Tuquala (Jan 10, 2007)

What is going on with the slow loading of topics?? I will open a topic which has more than just the op's comment or question, and it will open almost immediatly. BUT, any responses take forever (and I'm not kidding!!) to load, and sometimes don't at all. Seems especially common when looking at search results. Same thing, either the op or a response loads but any other responses do not??

This has been going on for at least a week or more for me.

What's happening???


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry to say I do not seen any issues on this end. My pages pop right up and the MySQL logs show no standing processes or hung processes that may hold a table open or something which could make for a slowdown. 

The path you take to the site may be having an hiccup as it sounds like a routing issue seeing you say a week and no one else, nor the logs, show anything strange. Even a call that is not to our server but to an ad server or some other off site resource could also make for such an issue.


Sorry.


----------



## Tuquala (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't know what to say!! Just now, to read your response, page only showed my op, and sat with activity indicator churning. Backing out and reentering, then I saw your response. FYI, I use FireFox.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

David Bott said:


> Sorry to say I do not seen any issues on this end. My pages pop right up and the MySQL logs show no standing processes or hung processes that may hold a table open or something which could make for a slowdown.
> 
> The path you take to the site may be having an hiccup as it sounds like a routing issue seeing you say a week and no one else, nor the logs, show anything strange. Even a call that is not to our server but to an ad server or some other off site resource could also make for such an issue.
> 
> Sorry.


It sounds like I am having the same problem as Tuquala. I click on New Content and it pops right up. I choose a subject / post and read it. Then when I choose to go back it hangs up sometimes. If I let it sit it will eventually go back. If I click the X to stop the page load and then click the refresh / retry where the X used to be it will most times go right where it is supposed to be.
Note that this is not the only site I have this problem but I notice it more here than other places.
I was using IE10 and finally thought it might be that I needed to move up so I installed IE11 and there is no difference in this problem for me.

Edit: Well, now that I posted the above it has not done it a single time. Is it possible that the drive that died was causing the problem ? Oh well, it appears to be gone now.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Am not experiencing any issues using both Internet Explorer 11 and Google.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I used the site yesterday without any issues. FWIW


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have seen it... but the problem for me is I have some local Internet issues so I have almost zero way to isolate what *could* be a DBSTalk loading issue from my own Internet access issues.

I will have this trouble with some Web sites and not others... so I can't feel like it is specific to DBSTalk... I'm leaning towards a backbone/routing issue somewhere that could be common to many of us accessing some sites.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I sometimes see the slow loading when I try to post something, although not always but I did had a instance of 
it hanging while in the process of sending post, but eventually it does.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Website also wasn't working early this morning, it kept saying a Driver error message then I tried Tapatalk app
but it wasn't working either, it kept asking login info but it didn't do anything when I input username and password

So it must of been some type of database problem.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

acostapimps said:


> Website also wasn't working early this morning, it kept saying a Driver error message then I tried Tapatalk app
> but it wasn't working either, it kept asking login info but it didn't do anything when I input username and password
> 
> So it must of been some type of database problem.


Twice this week I experienced the website down with the following message: dbstalk.com Drive Error. There appears to be a error with the database.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

One of the first things to do is switch to a different browser. Just to eliminate one set of possibilities.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> One of the first things to do is switch to a different browser. Just to eliminate one set of possibilities.


I tried that. Experienced the site being down on both Internet Explorer 11 and Google Chrome.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I've seen the same issues over the last few days both with my browser and Tapatalk on separate networks


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree- DBS DATA BASE ERROR - Not a Browser Issue


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Not the the for it guys as it is off topic. But we lost a RAID drive and it put the system files into read only mode which made for the issue. The drive was replaced and we got back online. However this morning at 3AM CT the file system went into read only mode again and not sure why. Did not fix it until this morning as I did not hear my alert go off on my phone.


----------



## Tuquala (Jan 10, 2007)

Still happening for me. Had to go back and forth at least 5 times for all responses to load. This does not happen on other sites, although there can be some speed issues at times, that I understand. BUT, for a topic to load just the original post and then sit for many minutes or not load any responses at all -- ?????????????


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry, not seeing it. As mentioned, it could be the route to the site or a route to any of the other servers it may need to call to for the page. (Ad servers or what have you.)

You can try running a trace route from your machine, if you know how, to www.dbstalk.com and see what that shows. It is shows as clean, then it would have to be one of the other calls holding it up.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Here is mine for example. NOTE...I am behind a VPN currently, thus the *** and then the longer times than usual. But the site is still fast for me.

traceroute to dbstalk.com (72.9.159.119), 64 hops max, 72 byte packets
1 router.asus.com (192.168.1.1) 1.021 ms 1.062 ms 1.306 ms
2 * * *
3 ctours-69-16-147-1.phx1.puregig.net (69.16.147.1) 123.513 ms 41.344 ms 30.801 ms
4 ve1033.r1.ph.hwng.net (69.16.190.13) 48.678 ms 28.874 ms 38.282 ms
5 ae1.r1.da.hwng.net (209.197.16.77) 57.669 ms 52.008 ms 70.659 ms
6 209.197.8.11 (209.197.8.11) 66.152 ms 53.718 ms 61.657 ms
7 173-219-230-228-link.sta.suddenlink.net (173.219.230.228) 483.355 ms 140.562 ms 75.488 ms
8 173-219-225-57-link.sta.suddenlink.net (173.219.225.57) 67.934 ms
173-219-225-55-link.sta.suddenlink.net (173.219.225.55) 102.330 ms 89.660 ms
9 173-219-246-93-link.sta.suddenlink.net (173.219.246.93) 69.509 ms 49.127 ms 60.082 ms
10 206.123.64.45 (206.123.64.45) 52.793 ms 48.685 ms 47.622 ms
11 72.249.128.110 (72.249.128.110) 50.612 ms 92.778 ms 62.177 ms
12 dbnet.bott.net (72.9.159.119) 63.900 ms 88.917 ms 124.640 ms


----------



## Tuquala (Jan 10, 2007)

This time 3 times just sitting!!! At the lower left corner saw first time: transfering data from securepaths.com. 2nd time: connected to www.assoc-amazon.com. 3rd time: waiting for www.assoc-amazon.com. Each of these times, NOTHING happened for at least 2 minutes before I went back and tried the topic again. On the 4th attempt, all replies loaded in aboot 5-6 seconds.

As I have already stated, no other forum or such has this occur. I have not had this happen in the past. Something stinks here!!!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

This then tells me you have issues when trying to connect to other services which are not part of our network. Sorry, but clearly based on what you just mentioned, it is a routing issue. My pages just come right up.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I checked the site from 2 places, my home and my cousins. At home it's works fine, cousins - different story. But I think it's her router as a few sites were slow loading there and not on my own puter.


----------

